# finnish flag tanker "Wiikinki"



## Terry Rose (Jul 26, 2006)

hi gentlemen
The finnish flag "wiikinki" visited Auckland mid 1950's when very new. Checking with Miramar ship index site i see that she was "crushed in ice" at east anticosti island in march 1972 and scrapped in june[at valencia].I would like to know more about the cir***stance of this casualty.Can anyone direct me to a newspaper article/inquiry report/magazine etc ????I know anticosti island is known as the graveyard of the st lawrence but a 15000 t tanker being crushed!!!!


----------



## Seawitch Artist (Oct 4, 2009)

Maybe it committed suicide like so many Finns do?(H)


----------

